# 2 walks along the river Nith



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I went to the fields this morning









But it was hot so I let Craven have a paddle in the river.









As it's a tidal river it gets very muddy









So I took him further upstream this afternoon where it's not muddy,he found a log that he really wanted to bring home.


















And just a bit of recall training.


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Craven really is stunning


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Thedogsdinner said:


> Craven really is stunning


Thank you,what dog(s) do you have.?


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I really like Craven's adventures and I'm so jealous with your nice place there...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwww great pics


----------

